

Discussion of a band that enourages file sharing. - canacct
http://pavlovskitchen.wordpress.com/2010/04/23/is-file-sharing-okay-as-long-as-the-files-are-shared-widely/

======
dbEsq
I'm sure this idea will continue to catch on. Give away the infinite goods
(digital files) and sell the scarcities (concerts, merch, etc...). They are
building a fanbase the way many online companies have built customer bases.

